# Budgeting, Finances, Etc.



## Amol (Nov 9, 2022)

Basically title.
If you know good financial advice or tip then share it.

Though please do make sure that whatever you are sharing is in fact true and not some fraudulent scam.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 9, 2022)

I think everyone should read book "Rich Dad, Poor Dad".

It specifically explains why middle class remains middle class. Middle class often misunderstood what is asset and what is liability.

For example building home by taking loan at the start of your career is not an asset. It is a liability. You are just subjecting yourself to loan hell that will keep you tied up for decade.

It is better to invest money in same decade and try to buy house when you are very stable financially speaking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Island (Nov 9, 2022)

We should rename this thread something else because people shouldn’t take financial advice from randos on the Internet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2022)

Hookers & Blow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 9, 2022)

Island said:


> We should rename this thread something else because people shouldn’t take financial advice from randos on the Internet.


People shouldn't be taking any advice from randos from internet but that doesn't stop us.
Why stop now then?

Do you have better name in mind?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 9, 2022)

Yeah I need an advice.

How can I buy more money with less money?


----------



## Schneider (Nov 9, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Yeah I need an advice.
> 
> How can I buy more money with less money?


buy indonesian rupiah using us dollars

just 100 would net you 1.570.000

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 9, 2022)

When you start your career or finance for the first time,

*1)Buy Term Life Insurance* : Don't buy any insurance that is connected to investment. Insurance and Investment are two separate domains and never should be connected. Make sure it has Accidental Disability Rider attach to it.

*2) Health Insurance* : If possible buy separate Health Insurance even if your Employer provides one. This one really depends upon the state of healthcare in your respective country so mileage may vary based on country for each individual.

*3) Build an Emergency Fund* : It is also called Rainy Day Fund by some. Calculate bare minimum you NEED to survive for a month(rent, basic groceries, loan EMI, electricity and water bills etc).

Do not include things without which you can get by in dire situations(like tennis court membership fees, movie in theaters etc). When you have calculated that amount, try to save at least 3 months of that amount first. Ideally 6 Months of Emergency Fund is good. If you have unstable job then you may aim for higher (9 or even 12 months) of fund.

Put this in secure and liquid place. Debt Fund like Liquid Fund is a good place. You can also try banks that gives high interest rate. Do not put it in mutual funds or stocks or in anything that has risks or can't be liquidated immediately. Capital Protection and getting it immediately is important. Only use this in serious emergency like losing job, sudden accident, something like corona coming again etc. Never use to buy something that is not important(new TV, Car etc).

*4) Save and Invest* : After you have Emergency Fund(for at least 3 months) ready, invest money to places that is suitable to your risk appetite. I am aggressive investor and have long term investment horizon so my most of the investment mostly consists of Equity Mutual Funds. I usually don't buy stocks outright as that requires you to have good knowledge of how to do Technical Analysis of stock and you need eye to pick undervalued company. In my opinion, Mutual Funds are good for the beginners. They are more diversified than stocks and you don't have to give lot of time and efforts for them. Re-balance them every year or two. Hold for long time. Equity Investment is not for short term. Never try to time the market. You will loose the money in the attempt. Long Term Investment is the only comparatively safer way of building wealth.

*5) Don't be Greedy* : Never ever do invest that you do not understand yourself. For example, Crypto is all hype currently but then don't buy some crypto just because others are buying it. Unless you know the technology and the team behind the Crypto, don't invest in it. Most Crypto are pump and dump schemes really. So basically don't gamble all your hard earned money. If something sounds too good to be true then it probably is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 9, 2022)

Schneider said:


> buy indonesian rupiah using us dollars
> 
> just 100 would net you 1.570.000


And they teach economics at schools? Money laundry is what it is! You some loser rando on the net have better freaking sense than all of the suits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 10, 2022)

Amol said:


> I think everyone should read book "Rich Dad, Poor Dad".
> 
> It specifically explains why middle class remains middle class. Middle class often misunderstood what is asset and what is liability.
> 
> ...


depends. not really applicable where i live (3rd world/developing country, high volatility)

with how real estate and economy behaves here, it'll be (way) more likely that after a decade the house will be out of your price range and you still won't be able to cash it out even if you liquidate your whole portfolio. granted, assuming the property (house or lot) is a proper or good one thus rising in value ahead of the curve in 10 years, and a rich boomer/gen x likely cashed it out when you skipped and sharply inflated the price because fuck millenials and i don't need you buying my shit anyway. oh, feel free to rent it btw.

that leaves the option to take a loan (if you want a house in that very same complex) or cash out property on the outskirts/outside the city, likely way less strategic than the place your renting now. generally speaking, when the bank offers you a loan people would take it, because you need to be deemed financially viable for the system to even consider loaning out to you. the better the interest rate, the more critical their analysis of you will be. and what people often do here, is to have the bank refinance your house in proportion to your instalment clearing, which if granted provides you with another ammunition, so to speak.

also shoutout to comrade @DemonDragonJ on millenial house crisis  

mirroring the great marx's sentiment, 
"all we want is basic necessities, like a house, to be affordable for everyone!!! "


----------



## Amol (Nov 10, 2022)

Schneider said:


> depends. not really applicable where i live (3rd world/developing country, high volatility)
> 
> with how real estate and economy behaves here, it'll be (way) more likely that after a decade the house will be out of your price range and you still won't be able to cash it out even if you liquidate your whole portfolio. granted, assuming the property (house or lot) is a proper or good one thus rising in value ahead of the curve in 10 years, and a rich boomer/gen x likely cashed it out when you skipped and sharply inflated the price because fuck millenials and i don't need you buying my shit anyway. oh, feel free to rent it btw.
> 
> ...


I see where you are coming from but it is not that big of issue.

You are right that prices of real estate increases over time and they become expensive. That is true for just about everything.

What matters is that inflation usually goes through cycle. Even real estate has bull or bear run. Real estate always gets cheaper when Housing bubble breaks. So it is not like they go on to become expensive indefinitely.

So what you need is to find a way that increases your wealth by beating inflation rate by significant margin.

Let's take an example :

Real Estate inflation rate in Indonesia is 3.4% according to google while home loan interest ranges from 8 to 10%.

If we assume that price of 2bhk house is  Rp 5000000, EMI for 20 years span would be Rp 45000. If you choose smaller time frame then EMI size will increase. By the time you pay off the loan in 20 years you would have paid Rp 10796711.

If we take 3.4 inflation rate then price of that same house after 20 years would be Rp 8400000. You have paid Rp 2396711 extra.

To summarise,
You bought a house worth Rp 5000000 with a loan with interest rate of 9%.

You actually paid Rp 10796711 for that house when after 20 years its price would be Rp 8400000. You overall suffered a loss. It was a bad investment especially for such a long time. It cost you twenty prime years of your life which is honestly more important than just money.


Now instead of trying to buy that house you used the same EMI amount Rp 45000 and invested it in basic index fund with low expense ratio and you were unlucky and got low returns of just 10%, you will still get Rp 9000000 after 10 years.

Cost of same house after adding real estate inflation rate would be Rp 6700000. So you would have actually made profit after redeeming your investment and then buying that house.


So mathematically it proves that buying house at the start of your career when you have smaller salary and even smaller cash flow with loan is a bad bad idea. It becomes liability and you just lose money and honestly I ran conservative numbers. Loss can be even worse as some sites suggest real estate inflation could be as low as 1.7%.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 10, 2022)

Amol said:


> I see where you are coming from but it is not that big of issue.
> 
> You are right that prices of real estate increases over time and they become expensive. That is true for just about everything.
> 
> ...


for realism purposes your missing three 0s here  @wibisana

people don't really google up macro numbers here when hunting for a property, as it most likely don't represent the property you are likely going for nor does the property market here behave linearly, and calculations should always account for your own unique finances before any projections. and there really is no math for the capitalistic factor, unless you base your decision solely on your bank balance without minding the location or any other factors when buying a house.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 10, 2022)

My house is $10000 it was like among cheapest in Indonesia
I have to pay the the bank $60 / month for 15 years.

My salary, like most of Indonesian is just $230 /mo.
I eat alone about $2 /day so it is $60 /mo, fuel cost etc. Not to mention i have to gave my wife who live at different city money to eat and take care of my babies.

RN, i cant even afford rent in Jakarta and have to sleep at company boarding house/house that also function as warehouse

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## wibisana (Nov 10, 2022)

One thing i learned and i think it is universal. In US, "Making 1st millions is hardest". It is kind of true in Indonesia, tho here it was just about 1 Billion IDR (70K USD)

People with that much money laying around (maybe from inheritance, or really work hards or have good uni/degree so they can get top end salary), people like that can multiply their money "easily"

One popular way back then 2000-2015s was buying houses that was just build by credible developer, usually gated communities/area. Those houses typically cost around 25k to 40k USD.
You pay in cash/full and then wait 1-2 yrs if the place is strategic/easy to access and safe, it would easily be re sold at least for 50% profit. Many could get 100%, im not making this up, i have friends who is like property broker back when i was working at such developer (Adhi Karya).

But i heard this in past 5-7yrs had been slowed down by alot, many apartments and houses developer having hard time to sell their product. Maybe the booming industry/market had been saturated by alot


----------



## Schneider (Nov 10, 2022)

wibisana said:


> One popular way back then 2000-2015s was buying houses that was just build by credible developer, usually gated communities/area. Those houses typically cost around 25k to 40k USD.
> You pay in cash/full and then wait 1-2 yrs if the place is strategic/easy to access and safe, it would easily be re sold at least for 50% profit. Many could get 100%, im not making this up, i have friends who is like property broker back when i was working at such developer (Adhi Karya). But i heard this in past 5-7yrs had been slowed down by alot, many apartments and houses developer having hard time to sell their product. Maybe the booming industry/market had been saturated by alot




@Amol

this is the capitalistic factor i was talking about. its actually a thing, albeit a market that hot is most likely in jakarta (capital) or its satellite cities. takes a lot of sacrifice if your endgoal is house ownership, one of them being a long term debt (which you have to qualify for). its hard to purchase one now as it is, its only getting harder going forward

i don't think getting that kinda margin in a year is possible in my city even back then. last year near where i live there was a housing complex being built marketed for working class millenials priced at 500mil rupiah (around 30k bucks), which factoring in the location, is an absolute steal. aaand as expected it totally missed the mark, too many potential buyers made the developer charge 35$ for "visitation/booking fee" and its no longer a "millenial deal". most of the houses ended being purchased by rich people, buying 2 to 3 lots at the time. i don't even think millenials even got in the loan list, a lot of the people with money just paid 20 to 30%, get a short to medium term loan, rent it out and basically pay nothing for the instalment. then when the debt is cleared, sell for 20-30% profit or keep it for passive income .

p.s. that millenial housing complex was built on top of an old cemetery, hence the low "millenial" price. but ghosts and hauntings aint got shit on dat capitalism yo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Nov 10, 2022)

Schneider said:


> @Amol
> 
> this is the capitalistic factor i was talking about. its actually a thing, albeit a market that hot is most likely in jakarta (capital) or its satellite cities. takes a lot of sacrifice if your endgoal is house ownership, one of them being a long term debt (which you have to qualify for). its hard to purchase one now as it is, its only getting harder going forward
> 
> ...


Real story, i was student at UNS (Sebelas Maret Solo) back in 2005s. The area was Chinese cemetery area (hills).
The rent rooms (kos-kosan) usually built on top of ex cemetery (i hope they evacuated them before building the houses lol)

There were view empty lots, i asked my friend who rented there close to the empty lots, why this lot is emptqy, why no build rent room here, such miss opportunity. He answered, there is still cemetery overthere. Lol


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 10, 2022)

Avoid debt if you can.


----------



## Island (Nov 10, 2022)

Made a tentative new name for the thread. We can change it if we think of something better, but like I said, I don’t like the idea of a financial advice thread. Sounds like a whole host of problems waiting to happen.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 10, 2022)

i legit can never stop shoppign during the holiday season

i spent 1k a week ago (travel and clothing etc) and i was supposed to not shop.

and now i found something i absolutely must have and will be spending about 150 tomorrow

wtf help me


----------



## Amol (Nov 10, 2022)

Island said:


> Made a tentative new name for the thread. We can change it if we think of something better, but like I said, I don’t like the idea of a financial advice thread. Sounds like a whole host of problems waiting to happen.


Still don't see what exactly was wrong with previous title.
It is more or less same thing.
Nobody is pitching any business idea here. Thread is simply to gives tips on how to manage money better.

At least put back the tag Advice back.


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i legit can never stop shoppign during the holiday season
> 
> i spent 1k a week ago (travel and clothing etc) and i was supposed to not shop.
> 
> ...


Don't buy stuff with credit or debit card. Force yourself to buy stuff with only cash.

Often we can't control ourself from buying stuff because we don't actually see money leaving us. That is especially true with credit card. Do shopping with cash so you will see yourself giving away money to someone else. We think twice in that scenario.

I think there was even study about it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Island (Nov 10, 2022)

Amol said:


> At least put back the tag Advice back.


A money advice thread is not a good idea.


----------



## January (Nov 10, 2022)

Invest in Doge coin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2022)

From my personal experience and what works for me:

Fuck budgeting, just build a lifestyle that ensures you can save tones of money.

Buy a property ASAP. Never rent! Even if it's a cheap 1 bedroom apartment that you only own 1/2 and have 95% on the mortgage.

Don't assume you know how to study. Ask smart people their tips.

Don't assume you know how to find a good job and only rely on advice and material on the internet. Ask people who have been doing this before.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Front my personal experience and what works for me:
> 
> Fuck budgeting, just build a lifestyle that ensures you can save tones of money.
> 
> ...


Gimme some money bro. Ill return it 10 fold

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 11, 2022)

wibisana said:


> My house is $10000 it was like among cheapest in Indonesia
> I have to pay the the bank $60 / month for 15 years.
> 
> My salary, like most of Indonesian is just $230 /mo.
> ...


Gotta appreciate wibisana for casually dropping real life in fantasy threads like this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Gimme some money bro. Ill return it 10 fold


"Rich people don't become rich by giving money to people."

- Adam Sandlers


You give me money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2022)

Relationships and connections is your best asset in life. Earlier in my life, I try to do everything by myself. It was alright... But as soon a my father and brother offer me support, my net worth multiply. I will surely repay them or help support my bro's kids more later.

People got rich by buying dips during the 2008 Great Financial Crisis. Right now is a once in a generation opportunity to get rich. You can either keep bitching about inflation and end of the world, or you can make this work for you.

Don't buy unnecessary shit if you have to put it on finance. The only times I have to finance shit was buying properties and student loans. My first car was a 2008 Corolla, bought in 2008 and I still have it today. Paid off in full.

My second car was a 2018 Kluger. Save for years to get the money and I paid that off in full also.

The interest for my mortgage is $1100 per month. If I have to rent, it will cost me $3600 per month. I.e I am paying exponentially less than who would rent for accommodation and the value of your property increase overtime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2022)

Chicken wings and Drumsticks are now $5 a kg. I just saw a deal for $10 for 5kg. I just bought a shit tone


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Chicken wings and Drumsticks are now $5 a kg. I just saw a deal for $10 for 5kg. I just bought a shit tone


Are they good and if they're where can I get them.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2022)

Island said:


> A money advice thread is not a good idea.


Not without @dergeist at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 11, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Not without @dergeist at least.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 12, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Hookers & Blow.




Me way back in 2013 - 2019.
Thank you Covid.

Best way to save money is stay with your parents, don't buy a car ( use your dad's car ) and don't go out during the weekends. Just stay in your room watch documentaries.

After CPF deduction...   

10% - Insurance
10% - Parents Allowance
10% - Food
10% - Misc
20% - ETF / Robo-advisor
20% - Savings
20% - Some stupid stuff i bought paid with installment plan...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 12, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> 10% - Parents Allowance



From your parents or to your parents

OT: Rich dad poor dad is good and all, but it's not really applicable with the insanely high interest rates. One should save money and wait for a potential crash to pick up bargains. 

Having a reserve fund is good and all, but the money as cash in meh:/ some would argue it should've been in a safe 4% yielding investment and one can call on it if the need arises. Others would argue get a credit card for emergencies and pay it off, if the need arises. Currently rising interest rates might make savings attractive to ahlal riba.

My routine

50% (bills, rent, insurance, car, taxes etc)

10-20% towards stocks portfolio.
10% towards a pension (stopped paying recently and plan on moving into a SIPP). 
20-30% for whatever (holidays, buying clothes etc).


----------



## Schneider (Nov 12, 2022)

dergeist said:


> ahlal riba.


no can do habibi

riba is harram

bank "commission fee" or revenue sharing tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 12, 2022)

Schneider said:


> no can do habibi
> 
> riba is harram
> 
> bank "commission fee" or revenue sharing tho



I second

I was highlighting for the ahlal riba and what they would do. On the point of riba, I'll probably write up a piece (if I ever get time) on what is money and the nuanced difference between the two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 12, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Real story, i was student at UNS (Sebelas Maret Solo) back in 2005s. The area was Chinese cemetery area (hills).
> The rent rooms (kos-kosan) usually built on top of ex cemetery (i hope they evacuated them before building the houses lol)
> 
> There were view empty lots, i asked my friend who rented there close to the empty lots, why this lot is emptqy, why no build rent room here, such miss opportunity. He answered, there is still cemetery overthere. Lol


ngl, my old family cemetery definitely makes a cool hangout place. up on the hills, cool temp, high quality soil, flowers and green landscape, all the good stuff. my own familial tombsweeping sessions usually turn to impromptu picnic session which tbh is quite out of place, but im blaming my aunt who brings too much good food every time. with how many of the monuments are aesthetically made i also think it'd be hard to make a horror movie set work over there (but city graveyards doe..).

but i do think chinese cemeteries take too much space and such nice plots of land could be of use for something more productive. ex-graveyards do come with a discount, but if that plot of land is unavailable it might be because of the living descendants still take care of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2022)

dergeist said:


> 20-30% for whatever (holidays, buying clothes etc).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


>



Is that too much

I do want to reduce it to 5%


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 12, 2022)

dergeist said:


> From your parents or to your parents
> 
> OT: Rich dad poor dad is good and all, but it's not really applicable with the insanely high interest rates. One should save money and wait for a potential crash to pick up bargains.
> 
> ...




You don't give your parents any money ?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Is that too much
> 
> I do want to reduce it to 5%


In this day and age... 0%!


----------



## Smoke (Nov 13, 2022)

The trick is to spend less, than what you make.


Follow me for more tips.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2022)

it costs $13 for a bag of lettuce in my city


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> it costs $13 for a bag of lettuce in my city


same here a month ago, now it's $2 - $3. Cheaper at the market.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> same here a month ago, now it's $2 - $3. Cheaper at the market.


inflation is out of control here

how much do you usually spend on grocery shopping each week? i spent about 170 today shopping for two

my biggest issue with money is buying groceries and then eating out because i have no time to cook >.>


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> inflation is out of control here
> 
> how much do you usually spend on grocery shopping each week? i spent about 170 today shopping for two
> 
> my biggest issue with money is buying groceries and then eating out because i have no time to cook >.>


Groceries is of course more expensive now, but manageble. I don't really count or budget, just go with some of the general rules below.
* Buy bulk when there are big discounts
* Big home brands when there are no discounts
* Go to Market and Asian stores mo re(Cheaper than super market)

etc

Just bought 10KG of chickens wings and drumsticks (as suggested the above posts) for a massive discount and put them in the freezer. I have 2 big fridge's at home so can stock up if there are discount or if I go to the market.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 27, 2022)

stores that never have sales are suddenly having sales

this black friday has been insane. i'm broke now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 27, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> stores that never have sales are suddenly having sales
> 
> this black friday has been insane. i'm broke now


Did you try doing shopping using cash only?  

We are using less inclined to part ways from money when we can actually see it leaving us.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 28, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> stores that never have sales are suddenly having sales
> 
> this black friday has been insane. i'm broke now


my wife has the same exact illness, where she spontaneously combust at the words "sale", "discount" and "%".

it is always "nah its great and all but-OH MY GOD ITS AT 40% DISCOUNT WE NEED TO HAVE THIS NOW OR WE MISS LIFETIME OPPORTUNITY FUCK OXYGEN AJDHWHFNKEO- credit card where?"

i mean i've been through 6 annual 11.11 discounts in china (more than half of transactional volume than amazon's whole quarter, ) and pricks always inflate prices on late october so they can sell normal price at "40% discount" on d-day. and (lady) nigģas still fell for it every year! despite the hard proofs! i mean come on


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 28, 2022)

Amol said:


> Did you try doing shopping using cash only?
> 
> We are using less inclined to part ways from money when we can actually see it leaving us.



i succumb to the online sales ;_;

they have my email and my phone number. i cant get away


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 28, 2022)

Schneider said:


> my wife has the same exact illness, where she spontaneously combust at the words "sale", "discount" and "%".
> 
> it is always "nah its great and all but-OH MY GOD ITS AT 40% DISCOUNT WE NEED TO HAVE THIS NOW OR WE MISS LIFETIME OPPORTUNITY FUCK OXYGEN AJDHWHFNKEO- credit card where?"
> 
> i mean i've been through 6 annual 11.11 discounts in china (more than half of transactional volume than amazon's whole quarter, ) and pricks always inflate prices on late october so they can sell normal price at "40% discount" on d-day. and (lady) nigģas still fell for it every year! despite the hard proofs! i mean come on


haha i really think all these stores are broke now. the sales are too good to be true

i was contemplating picking up a dyson vacuum for $399 but that's the one sale i resisted because of reviews

what are 11.11 discounts in china? it sounds like a magical wonderful place lol


----------



## wibisana (Nov 28, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what are 11.11 discounts in china? it sounds like a magical wonderful place lol


Only app (online shops) usually gave special flash sale/discount in specific date
1st Jan (1/1)
2nd Feb (2/2)
Etc. To 12th Dec (12/12)
I think he meant 11th November one


----------



## Schneider (Nov 28, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> haha i really think all these stores are broke now. the sales are too good to be true
> 
> i was contemplating picking up a dyson vacuum for $399 but that's the one sale i resisted because of reviews
> 
> what are 11.11 discounts in china? it sounds like a magical wonderful place lol


11th of november is (unnoficial) national singles day in china (双十一: "pair of elevens") due to the arabic numericals (11-11). and as being single/unloved is seen as a sad condition by yourself and society, you supposedly go on a shopping spree to cope with that fact. some (online) retails, being the other side of the coin, started giving special discounts on the occassion until everyone followed suit and it became huge, eventually becoming the shopping festival its known today.

thats the folk tale origin of 11.11 my local china mainland friend told me. but this doe,


wibisana said:


> Only app (online shops) usually gave special flash sale/discount in specific date
> 1st Jan (1/1)
> 2nd Feb (2/2)
> Etc. To 12th Dec (12/12)
> I think he meant 11th November one


i think is just online retails chasing after monthly target omzet/gross sales, by trying to apply the 11.11 effect every month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

